# MicrogJig's GRR-RIPPER GR100 Up For Review



## pkrevbro (Jan 28, 2014)

I own two of these. I absolutely love them. Great stuff.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review Mike. I'm in the market for some new grippers and looking for something that has more grip than what I had.


----------



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

Dave,

Glad the review was useful!


----------



## Chrisj8221 (Aug 23, 2014)

yep, i own two also and works like a charm. almost never have to reach for my pushstick anymore. takes only a second to setup for safe cutting!


----------

